

GNU/Parallel changed my life - recampbell
http://unethicalblogger.com/posts/2010/11/gnuparallel_changed_my_life

======
praptak
_"Unlike xargs however, Parallel lets me make use of the many cores that I
have access to [...]"_

 _Unlike_ xargs? That's just plain wrong, see xargs' -P flag.

~~~
wazoox
xargs can't distribute tasks to remote CPUs though.

------
ma2rten
Oh man ! I wish someone had told me this before. Back when i did research for
my BSc thesis, I had an 24 core machine and wrote a script to create 24 bash
scripts to split up my task which i would than run in parallel.

Sometimes I have the felling that I am wasting time when I check HN too often,
but stuff like this makes me think otherwise.

~~~
chrisaycock
You could have also used "make -j", depending on your specific task.

~~~
fish2000
This is sometimes true.

I think that Parallel is more interesting as an instant server-farm for "taco
bell programmers" -- q.v. <http://teddziuba.com/2010/10/taco-bell-
programming.html> and <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1818816> for the HN
discussion -- as per Mr. Dziuba's definition.

Like, async spidering with parallel is a one-liner, but comparatively, have
you seen how much absurdly syntaxed pycurl boilerplate you need? It's crazy. I
for one will take the simpler method any day.

------
chrisaycock
Previous discussion on GNU parallel:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801186>

------
olliesaunders
"Changed my life," a bit dramatic methinks.

------
JulianMorrison
That is just going to thrash hell out of your disk unless it's executing on
distinct machines with data well spread over a shared filesystem.

